# Carro elefante - elephant cair



## Laurel

Hi there,

I would need to know the appropriate translation into English for this engineering term.  It deals with the machines used for the construction of a bridge.

The term in Spanish is "Carro Elefante".

I do not have any more information.  Any help will be really welcome!!

Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## coolbrowne

Trate aquí

http://esl.proz.com/kudoz/spanish_t...civil_engineering/1955308-carro_elefante.html


----------



## Laurel

Thank you so much for your help, Coolbrowne!!


----------



## avizor

No hay traducción posible
Se trata de una grúa que trasporta las dovelas y se mueve sobre raíles, es muy posible que la hayamos inventado nosotros. Cuando nos da por construir...


----------



## coolbrowne

Agree with *avizor*: there is no translation. You will need to work around, for instance:
_Carro Elefante_ (literaly "Elephant Car"), a Spanish-designed very large crane on rails, used in large-scale construction​


----------



## avizor

Sí, grúa hidráulica rodante. (en inglés)


----------



## coolbrowne

avizor said:


> Sí, grúa hidráulica rodante. (en inglés)


 
Bueno, en este caso,
Rolling hydraulic crane​Pero pienso que se pierda la caraterística de ser una creación española...

Saludos


----------



## Laurel

Muchas gracias a los dos por vuestras respuestas.

Creo que finalmente lo dejaré en "Elephant Cart" que como lo estaban poniendo, pero no teníamos seguridad de que fuera correcto.

Un saludo desde Madrid!


----------



## avizor

Je, je, cuando me pongo a buscar... elephant existe como tipo de grúa, efectivamente, de hecho la forman cuatro patas móviles y la grúa y ya tenemos un elefante...


----------



## Laurel

De nuevo, muchas gracias por el interés y por tu ayuda, Avizor!!


----------

